# I am new to this forum and need some help please…



## Storage Guy (Dec 30, 2020)

I have a 2014 Kioti RX 7320. I can’t get a hold of my dealer. My operator sent me this picture yesterday and says he can’t find it in the owners manual. Does anyone know what this light represents? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

Looks to mean dont touch the exhaust cuz hot... likely the tractor is in regeneration process with dpf and it heats up exhaust. Should go off after regeneration and exhaust cools back down.


----------



## Storage Guy (Dec 30, 2020)

Thanks. Does the particulate filter need to be replaced do you think? Is it OK to continue running when the light is on? I’m sorry I’m not much of a mechanic!


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

On mine, which is Kubota but basic same thing, I keep on running but have to keep rpms up close to 2k during the regen process. You have to keep it running to let it clean the particulate filter, which what the regen does.


----------



## Storage Guy (Dec 30, 2020)

TX MX5200 said:


> On mine, which is Kubota but basic same thing, I keep on running but have to keep rpms up close to 2k during the regen process. You have to keep it running to let it clean the particulate filter, which what the regen does.


----------



## Storage Guy (Dec 30, 2020)

Thanks a lot for your input. I learned something today!


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

In short, yes keep running the tractor at close to 2k rpms until light goes off....should take 15 or 20 mins....shutting it off stops the process and if you keep shutting it down stopping the regen it can damage the pricey filter.


----------



## Storage Guy (Dec 30, 2020)

Thanks. You've been a great help.


----------



## Darryl S. (Dec 29, 2019)

I know that you posted this about 4 months ago and you probably figured it out by now but I'm just now getting back on the site. I have the NX5010 with 330 hours on it. When I got that light on my dash at 200+/- hours I had to manually put the tractor in regen mode. It took close to 30 minutes for the tractor to go through this process. I parked the tractor outside in the open away from everything because I wasn't sure what to expect. The tractor goes through a series of RPM ranges in order to super heat the catalytic converter. It revs to the point that it sounds like it could take flight if it had wings. So far that was the only time that I had to do this. Hope that you're having enjoying your tractor.


----------

